
What the gospel of innovation gets wrong - haltingproblem
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/06/23/the-disruption-machine
======
haltingproblem
OP here: One of my favorite articles which combines analysis of a management
theory gospel (innovation, disruption!) with an incisive falsification
analysis and how the myth persists.

This article led to an epic twitter rant by @pmarca which has since
disappeared.

